# Mass Effect 2 Planetensuche



## The_Schroeder (19. Februar 2010)

Hey Leutz,

such den Planeten Iloss , wegen der Nachricht mit der protheanischen Techologie von Ganak Ej`Hal.

Wäre supa wenn jemand helfen kann hab nach 2 Tagen suche die Nase voll xD


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

Oben auf der Karte,


----------

